# Is it true that Bitiron(T3/T4) causes damage to the heart?



## TT2017 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've read some time ago that Bitiron and other thyroid hormones can cause damage to the heart.

Is this true?

Edit: I was also told by a doctor it can weaken heart muscles.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@ElChapo is the man for this question.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Not unless you run +100 mcg for a very long time. Some thyroid patients are even on 75 mcg year round as their daily dosage for replacement.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ElChapo said:


> Not unless you run +100 mcg for a very long time. Some thyroid patients are even on 75 mcg year round as their daily dosage for replacement.


 Dr John C. Lowe, a world renowned thyroid specialist who's sadly no longer with us, routinely had many of his patients on 100mcg+ of T3 (every time I've said that someone has said "Are you sure he wasn't talking about T4? I think you're mistaken" - no, he wasn't, I'm certain of that after countless hours of research and reading his work). Interesting article in which he discusses the dangers of T3 and how they're very often blown out of proportion http://www.thyroidscience.com/Criticism/lowe.dec.2006/lowe.critique.T4.T4.T3.studies.pdf


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Dr John C. Lowe, a world renowned thyroid specialist who's sadly no longer with us, routinely had many of his patients on 100mcg+ of T3 (every time I've said that someone has said "Are you sure he wasn't talking about T4? I think you're mistaken" - no, he wasn't, I'm certain of that after countless hours of research and reading his work). Interesting article in which he discusses the dangers of T3 and how they're very often blown out of proportion http://www.thyroidscience.com/Criticism/lowe.dec.2006/lowe.critique.T4.T4.T3.studies.pdf


 Thyroid hormone encourages vascular relaxation/dilation and improves the efficiency/strength of heart contractions. At optimal levels, thyroid hormone has a positive effect on cardiovascular health. People with hypothyroidism tend to experience increased LDL cholesterol, vascular resistance and impaired kidney function.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

ElChapo said:


> Thyroid hormone encourages vascular relaxation/dilation and improves the efficiency/strength of heart contractions. At optimal levels, thyroid hormone has a positive effect on cardiovascular health. People with hypothyroidism tend to experience increased LDL cholesterol, vascular resistance and impaired kidney function.


 Sorry to high jack op but I have to ask @ElChapo what In your opinion is the best way to diet on t3 obviously a caloric Defecit is the major factor but would a low carb vs a low fat diet be for effective for fat loss?


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Sorry to high jack op but I have to ask @ElChapo what In your opinion is the best way to diet on t3 obviously a caloric Defecit is the major factor but would a low carb vs a low fat diet be for effective for fat loss?


 High carbs is best as T3 increases glycogen turnover. Typically, you will look very flat on T3 if your carbs are low and are at an increased risk for muscle and strength loss.

Fat loss will come down to caloric deficit, period. The only real macros you have to worry is getting enough protein and carbs for muscle retention and performance.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

ElChapo said:


> High carbs is best as T3 increases glycogen turnover. Typically, you will look very flat on T3 if your carbs are low and are at an increased risk for muscle and strength loss.
> 
> Fat loss will come down to caloric deficit, period. The only real macros you have to worry is getting enough protein and carbs for muscle retention and performance.


 Thanks mate


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks mate


 Anytime brother, feel free to experiment with whatever diet works best for you, what matters is that you STICK to that deficit for long enough to see desired fat loss.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

ElChapo said:


> Anytime brother, feel free to experiment with whatever diet works best for you, what matters is that you STICK to that deficit for long enough to see desired fat loss.


 I'm doing my best just gotta get used to being hungry lol


----------

